# Dial-up: "Send PPP Echo Packets" and "TCP Header Compression" options.



## toxictaipan (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm one of those unlucky few that can't get high-speed internet, so I'm currently on dial-up.

In my PPP options, should I have either of these options selected?
"Send PPP Echo Packets" and "TCP Header Compression"

I'm running Mac OSX 10.4.11


Thanks,
toxictaipan


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 12, 2009)

For most users, dial-up just works. If it doesn't work, then you need to visit your ISP's technical support website or call its help desk. If two options are available, then there are probably ISPs out there who use each. There is no way for anyone here to know which one your ISP uses.


----------



## toxictaipan (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, my dial-up works without either of these checked, so I guess I can just ignore them. I was just wondering if they did anything special and should have been checked.


Thanks.


----------

